# Nishiki 100ml hydro pack leaks A LOT



## mizzaboom (Jun 2, 2010)

I was looking for a pack I could use when I ride with my dogs. Needed to be able to carry enough water for all three of us and didn't feel like spending a ton on another hydration pack. So I bought this thing for $60 at Dick's thinking it would do the job. Well, the valve leaks constantly all over my shorts... By the end of a ride it looks like I pissed myself after a night of drinking. Super annoying. It appears nearly impossible to remove the valve from the hose. Any suggestions?


----------



## Spec7 (May 3, 2000)

Cut the hose at the valve if you cant remove it, fit this on it: CamelBak | BIG BITE VALVE BPA Free and Hands Free - Just Bite and Sip


----------



## mizzaboom (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice, thank you! Such an obvious solution but its tough to think clearly through frustration sometimes. Much appreciated.


----------

